

Marx's theory of alienation - z0a
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marx%27s_theory_of_alienation

======
omnibrain
It's sad that the article stops with "The German Ideology" because the theory
of alienation kept evolving. In The Capital Marx tries to present a wholly
materialistic, more rigourous, theory of alienation.

